# KU 18 Cobalt Coffin Poison BIM Questions



## thehumpback94 (Mar 29, 2021)

I found my first poison about a month ago and had a couple questions.
There are tiny white flakes blown into the glass does anyone know what it may be?
Also it has some out of place embossed dots around the shoulder and sides that aren’t uniform is this common?
Thank you ahead of time


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 29, 2021)

Those out of place dots are interesting. Wanna sell it?


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 29, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> I found my first poison about a month ago and had a couple questions.
> There are tiny white flakes blown into the glass does anyone know what it may be?
> Also it has some out of place embossed dots around the shoulder and sides that aren’t uniform is this common?
> Thank you ahead of time


This is a coffin poison.  Very desirable poison.  Has a bit of value.  Check the SOLD listing on ebay searching for COFFIN POISON BOTTLE.


----------



## thehumpback94 (Mar 29, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This is a coffin poison.  Very desirable poison.  Has a bit of value.  Check the SOLD listing on ebay searching for COFFIN POISON BOTTLE.


Thank you!


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

Was this a poison or medicine bottle?


----------



## thehumpback94 (Mar 31, 2021)

That’s a Chemical/Drug vial probably from the 50-60s. I believe the W on the bottom stands for the Wheaton Glass Company.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> That’s a Chemical/Drug vial probably from the 50-60s. I believe the W on the bottom stands for the Wheaton Glass Company.


Thank you!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 31, 2021)

Cokecounty21 said:


> Was this a poison or medicine bottle?


Bottles with the foil at the top are injection bottles.  Injection bottles won't be poison bottles for obvious reasons (well, not unless you found them behind a prison I guess).


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

RE: the cobalt KU-18. The flakes could be impurity’s. I do see a lot of seed bubbles. As for the extra bumps, I looked at all out 3” examples and I’m finding them on em too.  Very nice example you have there.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Bottles with the foil at the top are injection bottles.  Injection bottles won't be poison bottles for obvious reasons (well, not unless you found them behind a prison I guess).


Makes perfect common. Sense!


----------



## thehumpback94 (Mar 31, 2021)

Poison_Us said:


> RE: the cobalt KU-18. The flakes could be impurity’s. I do see a lot of seed bubbles. As for the extra bumps, I looked at all out 3” examples and I’m finding them on em too.  Very nice example you have there.


Thank you for your knowledge!!!
I was happy I dug a dump and it was the only full bottle.


----------

